# Got Mac?



## Beasty (Dec 22, 2008)

Any of you guys have a Mac? I just picked up a G5 PowerMac 2GHz Dual(2 processor type) with 3G ram, 150G HDD and running 10.5.6 Leopard for $300!(seen on eBay with less ram and lower OS for $600-$900) I'm trying to learn it now. New things are nice to learn, keeps the brain healthy~it's a muscle, you know? I'm hoping this will help with any design and/or recording I may do in the near future. 
So, Got Mac? Dig it or no?


----------

